# Pit Breeding?



## MyPit (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok I am 18 years old and have an 8 month old pit. Hse is a full blooded red nose and i am looking for a mate for her. She is still kinda small. When is the best time to breed and should i find a male bigger or smaller than her. I have also seen so beautiful puppies af a pitbull and an english bulldog mix. Is this safe?


----------



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

DONT BREED IMO....

First your dog is WAY to young and you risk a lot by breeding her at that age...If you really want to breed her which i would not recomened and i feel most on this site would agree but cant speak for the rest...then wait around another year or so...


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*ok*

first of all yes the mother is WAY too young to breed... second of all , is she even papered, what are her accompishments, what are her bloodlines, If you don't even know whether you want to take her to a bigger, smaller pitbull, or even to a pitbull at all, leads me to believe that you have no knowlege whatsoever about the breeding, whelping of puppies, Sorry if I may be coming across harsh I am really not trying to, I just dont think that you should breed your dog, Do you even know what has to go into raising puppies? What are the purposes of the breeding?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

OK first of all from a health point of view NEVER BREED a female before she is at least 2 years old. 

Second there should ALWAYS be a purpose other than "I just want a pup" to breed. What is your reason for breeding? It would behoove you to learn a little more about the breed and responsiblities before you breed.

Also you might want to take a look into what it cost to breed, and then raise a litter. You have to think about all the costs for puppy vaccinations, worming, vaccinating the mother, booster shots, and the posibility of difficulties during the pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Please don't just breed her so you can have some puppies. Look around this site there are a lot of past posts on this subject.


----------



## MyPit (Jan 9, 2007)

*Thanks ALL.*

I knew she was still to young to breed and i know what goes into raising the pups, i have people who give me all puppy shot and vacs for almost nothing. I am just to uneducated about what i need to know about her to breed her safely without risking her life or any of the pups. I know she is a red nose gator mix, but do not have papers on her to state this, but it is obvious just by her looks. Thanks again for the advise.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

:hammer: What is a rednose gator mix. Is it a gator or a pit, or is it a descent of gator?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> :hammer: What is a rednose gator mix. Is it a gator or a pit, or is it a descent of gator?


Since he has no papers on his dog, there would be no way to determine if it truly is descended from one of the MANY "Gators" that have made their mark in this breed.

But since it's "obvious" what she is, just by looks alone, she _must_ be one of those rare AlligatorxAPBT mixes- complete with scales, webbed feet, and a 4 foot tail that can't snap a tree.

Alright, kidding.

On a more serious note, MyPit, don't breed.

There are thousands of unpapered, purebred APBTs dying in shelters every day, because of people who wanted "that one litter". So given this *major overpopulation crisis*, only the best specimens of the breed. And while we all like to think our dogs are the best, very few are actually breeding quality. How do you prove your dogs merit? Through intensive work, in both sporting events and the show ring. This includes health tests (NOT just a "visit to the vet"), temperament tests, sporting AND conformation titles.

And since your girl does not have papers, you cannot even be sure of her lineage, or even that she is purebred (And American bulldogXAPBT crossed backed to an APBT looks pretty darn purebred).

You should just enjoy her like the dog she is, and not worry about breeding.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> :hammer: What is a rednose gator mix. Is it a gator or a pit, or is it a descent of gator?


Might be a Texas Rednose.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Might be a Texas Rednose.


Oh boy...

And just what is a "Texas Rednose"?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> And just what is a "Texas Rednose"?


 :rofl: *OMG!!! You missed out on that thread ...lmao!!
I'll try to find it for you! *


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Hey GSD, I founf it. I'll PM you with the thread ...lol*


----------



## mizgreeneyez (Jan 11, 2007)

I didn't think red nose was a blood line? Thought it was just a recessive trait.

And...definitely don't breed until at least the second heat. It will stunt her growth.

Probably shouldn't breed at all if you haven't put your research into it, if you had, you'd already know these things, IMO.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

GSDBulldog said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> And just what is a "Texas Rednose"?


It's a big 'ole red nose that takes a liking to big 'ole hats!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Greeneyze you are correct it is not a line. The previous comments stem from a previous post a while back about a TX rednose line!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

lol Too bad I missed that one. Thanks MidWest for filling me in.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

my question is this.
Why is the apbt one of the only breeds around that every novice tom,dick and harry wants to breed.You dont see 18 yr old kids with no knowledge trying to breed rottie pups[i mean im sure it happens].And dont breed a apbt to a "E bulldog",if your looking for that get a "am bully"....The apbt seems to have no real "keepers" to focus on breed preservation like other dog breeds do.its pretty much just a status symbol,every one wants a litter of pitbulls cuz all there friends want one and that b.s...my advice would be get a cat from the pound....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG you guys make me laugh, I bet that guy wishes he had never said he a pure texas rednose.LOL 

I agree why does everyone and their brother want to breed the APBT?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

It could be worse. We could be up to our eyeballs in Chihuahua breeders...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

we already are where im from,but i dont mind im not a ratt enthusiest,in fact i hate them there disgusting,time for bigger mouse traps .......on a serious note,i believe many chiuahuah owners rival the basic apbt owner for most neglectful and irresponsable of all dog owners,ever heard of basic obediance,a leash and a fence?most chiuahuah owners seem like they havent....:hammer:


----------

